# CxRacing Intercooler (write up to come)



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well guys, I finally received my FMIC from Cxracing. Should be installing tomorrow or next weekend. It DOES NOT come with instructions.

AND of course I will provide very one with a full install write up with pics to help anyone with this project in mind.

That being said, I do not want the SRI as I have an injen. Would like $80 + shipping which is $20 cheaper than straight from CxRacing(pm me if intersted). PayPal accepted only.

Wish me luck!

-rob
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck, please take photos and provide IAT comparisons


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

This is a large task!!! Ill be finishing up tomorrow but here it is so far
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

IAT2s(post-IC) for me were 2-3 above ambient on a 35 degree night. Not bad at all for a low density core.

It was a tough project to build, but all in all a satisfying one.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My question is would it be worth it over the ZZP piece?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

is the intercooler in front of the condenser or behind 



MafiaLTZ11 said:


> This is a large task!!! Ill be finishing up tomorrow but here it is so far
> 
> View attachment 13079
> 
> ...


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

The cxracing Intercooler is an FMIC


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahahahha I know that man I mean the factory one 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ahahahha I know that man I mean the factory one
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The factory IC sits behind the AC condenser


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

finally finished!!! I'm a little tired and will do a write up tomorrow. However here is the finished product!

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mrw5641 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks good. What does that extra intercoolor do?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

mrw5641 said:


> Looks good. What does that extra intercoolor do?


It replaces the stock intercooler, which is smaller and sits behind the AC condenser. The new one is larger (better volume) and sits up front. It seems this and the ZZP FMIC are the two options here.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

Looks good! Looks like it needs to sit a little lower maybe 2 inches. Or does it look like that in the picture.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> finally finished!!! I'm a little tired and will do a write up tomorrow. However here is the finished product!
> 
> View attachment 13098
> 
> ...


Did u cut the tabs off the bumper 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

